# Dog Attack



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

All I can say is thank God I had the baby monitor on. I heard a yell and thought it might be a goat in labor. Ran to the den and heard a fight or dog under the house so I thought a dog had one of the outside cats or even that the outside cats were fighting. Ran and grabbed my boots and went out the door. Flashed the light under the house, nothing. Flashed down to the doe barn and saw a little dog but could hear one in the barn. Ran to the barn and see Dreamer dead and the dog all over my girls. Ran in and grabbed the dog. Dog tried to climb back out over my 5' gate but I wouldn't let it and hubby shot dog. Went back to check goats and find that Dreamer isn't dead! Check her, only see a small bite on her hip and a lot of drool on her neck. She's paralyzed. She's in the house with us right now until we can figure out what to do. She'll have to go to the vet. Faith has drool all over her neck. Dog may have been just playing but I mean business when it gets in my barn. 

They're all really shook up. Terrified. I'm so sad. I will probably lose Dreamer now. I sure hope we don't have a lot of misscarriages coming but I know its a real possibility.


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

:hug: ashley i am so sorry to hear that. do you know who the owner of the dog is? that has got to be terrifing.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No I don't know the owner, I've seen this dog loose before. The chiuahua that was with it has been around and about a lot too.


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I am so sorry Ashley!! :hug: I will keep Dreamer and you in my prayers!

We've had a couple of stray dogs here the past few months, too. We always see them and chase them away...but I know that might not always be the case....and that worries me. A couple months ago a dog that looked like old yeller(had semi prick ears, though) came around and was just smelling all it could. I yelled at it and just looked at me like "What?"...it wanted to come to me but it wasn't sure....I shot it in the leg with our BB Gun. Boy that dog took off like a shot...that scared the you know what out of it. It ran across the road into the neighbors yard and proceded to continue running all the way back to the woods and went around the corner...haven't seen that dog again. Now just a couple of days ago some black dog showed up in our yard...I couldn't tell, but it kind of had head like a pit bull...but it wasn't purebred....it had feathering on it's legs and tail. All Mom did was yell at that one it was gone....we tried to see where it went but that dog must have been running for all he was worth..we couldn't find him. Both times we had Rascle shut in the barn...which was a good thing, because I don't know what he would do...if he'd want to play or if he'd defend the property. Sorry..I kinda rambled on there, but there is a lot of stray dog attacks...and it has me worried.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ashley this is so horrible. My heart goes out to you right now. :grouphug:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We run off any dogs we see and use the bb gun to scare them too. This one woke us at 6am so there was no warning. We're probably going to have to put Dreamer down. She's not improving and she can't get up out of the laying position.


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, I am so sorry! I hope everyone will be alright. We had a dog get in our fence 3 weeks ago, not the puppy I found but an older Chow dog and let me tell you Deliliah our Great Pyr had her cornered in the pasture and would not let her move. We found the dog at 7:00 on a Sunday morning. I do not know how long the dog had been in there but Deliliah never let her near the goats. The goats were down under the feeding shed. When we removed the dog, Deliliah went over to the goats checked them out and then laid down to sleep. She was exhausted. I really do not know what I would do without her. I am actually thinking about getting another Pyr puppy because she is getting older and would like for her to train it. Please let us know how things are.


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley give her some time she may just be in shock. Take her temp and make sure she is warm. I just hate to hear stuff that this happening. People need to keep their dogs on their own land. :angry:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Luckly all the dogs we've encounntered around here have been friendly and we knew who they belonged to.Last year we had 6 and 3 of them were pups we couldn't keep in.LOrd only knows where they were half of the time.


----------



## doublesacres (Oct 14, 2007)

Ashley,
I am so sorry. We just had two dogs in our yard going from our rabbits to the goat pen. Hubby went outside and they tried to get in our house. He kicked one of them and came in and got our pellet rifle. He shot one of them in the backside and they took off running. Haven't seen them since. if we do next time it won't be a pellet gun.
My daughters rabbit died because of them. they were chewing on her cage and she had a heart attack.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashely I'm so sorry to hear that!! I hope Dreamer will be ok 

If you can get to a health food store, and get the homeopathic remedy Aconitum, or get the Bach Flower Remedy for Stress(I forget what its called) and give that to Dreamer every 2 hours it will help relieve the shock and you can give that to the rest of your girls too for stress.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry- I hope Dremer can come out of it but it sounds so dire...........

Year after year people make the same self-centered decision to let their dogs "run free" whether the dog gets killed on the road or kills someone else's pets. It is beyond me how someone can be so callused that they would rather have these things happen than be inconvenienced by restraining their dogs wanderings. Always an excuse- we don't have proper fencing, she wouldn't hurt anything, they never leave my property, I don't like to clean up poop.............

Grrrrghhhh!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

OH Ashley :grouphug: . I am so sorry to hear that. 

What I would do, is give her Phobias, and NutraDrench. I would offer her any food that she would eat, including warm oatmeal, and molasses. She might be in shock, so keep a close eye on her and her temp. Have you been able to clean the wounds out? I would start her on antibiotics right away. Has she had her CDT?
I would also just keep talking to her and giving her all the attention you can. 

Is it possible to post signs that say "found Dog"? I would do that to find out who the owner is and then charge them for ever vet bill you have or "lets pray not", the loss of you doe.

I am so glad your Husband was able to shot the dog.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh I'm so sorry! Poor Dreamer I hope she pulls through. I'm glad you were able to get the dog though.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ashley!!!! I can definatly sympathize with you on this one. I have delat with three dog attacks, she may just be in extreme shock, I had this happen to me they can also thrash around. Clean her cuts and give her a day or so. She may just surprise you. Again I am so sorry this happpened! :grouphug: ray:


----------



## getchagoat (Julie) (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley, very sorry this happened to your doe. Banamine is for shock and that' s your biggest thing right now even before the antibiotics. Your vet can tell you which antibiotics for the dog bite. Alot of goats don't recover from attacks, so it is understandable to put her down.

You can give the other does Vit B for stress and that won't hurt their babies.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Oh Ashley, I"m so sorry and my heart goes out to you. We have a lot of stray dogs around here too. I finally convinced my DH to let us get an LGD - a Great Pyr - to help keep the goats a little safer. We're going to pick her up tomorrow :leap: We've used the same buckshot theory in the past (when we're home and/or awake to see them on the property) but more dogs just seem to be appearing almost weekly. Our neighbors have rabbits & have lost many to stray dogs......... I'll say a prayer for your Dreamer & hope she'll be OK. 

mmm


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We took Dreamer to the vet and he confirmed her paralysis, the dog had broken her spine so we chose to humanely euthanize her and put her out of her misery. That was hubby's favorite too. Hubby built me a whole new gate today that no dog can get into, its the concrete building siding on a wood frame and its up 4' and we're putting a cattle panel gate top so its floor to ceiling. No dogs will get in.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know this sounds bad but it could have been a whole lot worse! It's great you were listening to the monitor. I think I just may sleep with the monitor on year round. I am so sorry, two losses in one day. Lots of :grouphug: to you and your family (and the goaties)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

No I whole heartidly agree. I've thought about that too. Thank God for that monitor! Could you imagine the horror if I went down after I woke up and seen what the dog left me? Then I wouldn't have had the dog caught in the act and I would have had a lot more losses. I'm glad that we caught it from the start, but sorry it ever happened. I am going to do whatever it takes to make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

She was such a beautiful little girl  Stupid dog :veryangry: I have taken tons of precautions since our dog attacks, and I pray it will never happen again. When we move I want to get a guard Llama...


----------



## goatheaven (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, have you thought about getting a livestock dog? I think that's what saved me. I had the idea after something happened to Deliliah I just wouldn't get another but now since an actual dog was in my fence three weeks ago I am going to also get Deliliah a new companion to train so when something happens to her we will have a back up.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I have considered a pyrenees puppy and I may just bite the bullet and get one.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Ashley, how awful! We had this happen just a few months ago and just missed catching the dog (which we would have shot if my GSD hadn't killed it first - but it wigged through a gap in the fence that we have since fixed). One of the 2 month old wethers was bitten and I brought him in since he was in shock. After cleaning his wounds, keeping him warm and holding him close, he rebounded. You and your husband are in my prayers. I'm glad you caught the dog - if they do it once, they'll likely try it again.


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley- I'm so sorry that he didn't make it. That was so good to have taken him to the vet evn though it was hard.
I love dogs and have been lucky in my neighborhood that most of the dogs here have not really shown an interest in my goats. Most of the neigbors make no attempten control their dogs but the dogs mostly have worked out their territories which does seem to keep new dogs out- at least I hope so. I dread what you have gone through.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh Ashely, I'm so sorry! :grouphug: :hug: She was so pretty


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh Ashley! I am so sorry :grouphug:


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

My heart goes out to you and yours - I know how heartbreaking it is, I know words don't ease your pain but I know how you feel, and I am truly sorry for your loss, your in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Ashley I am so sorry  and I am sorry that I didn't notice this thread sooner (I haven't been online as much over the past week). I am glad that you and your Hubby caught the dog.

We (as you may remember) had a goat get its head stuck in the fence back when we first got into the Minis and a dog decapitated her all the way down to the shoulders... and this was all the way up the driveway on OUR land :veryangry: :angry: ! We gave some pretty harsh warning to the neighbors (don't know whose dog it was because we didn't see it and EVERYONE down their lets their dogs run loose) and got the police out and made a report... so far we haven't had anymore problems.. but when I went to the barn yesterday I noticed that a dog had been trying to DIG into Calico's stall!!! I think this weekend me and Hubby will setup camp up there and see if we can't figure out who is doing it... neighbors have pits and such... really BIG dogs all around. I really can't wait till we get them moved over here :sigh: It will make things SO much easier.

I am truely sorry for your loss Ashley :hug:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Ashley, Bless you heart, and your husbands. :grouphug: to the two of you.

Have you figured out who the dog belonged to? I sure would go after them for the loss of her and the expense at the vet. :veryangry: 

I have to say the Lord was sure with you when you had that monitor on. Thank The lord you heard it. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone. We really appreciate all the warm thoughts and prayers. It was rough for sure and I am glad we got the dog. I am so thankful we had the monitor on and heard when the dog got in there. There's really no telling how bad it would have been by the time we woke up and got around to taking feed down. Really no telling. Makes me want to keep the monitor on from here on out. We're looking into getting a pyrenees now. I am looking for an adult preferrably who's use to goats. Wish us luck on that search.

Dreamer was only 2.5 months old. She was Blessing's baby who was born just in December. She was my hubby's favorite. He would scoop her up and roll her onto her back and love on her. I think his way of dealing with the loss was to put himself to work and he built our new gate. He may not act like he really cares one way or the other about the goats but I've seen him in true colors loving on babies and nearly in tears burrying one who's passed. Its been a long weekend and we'd hardly had time to stop and think. I am glad though that we didn't lose anyone else, though I know there could be some lost pregnancies yet. I'm hoping and praying that there aren't. 

I'm exhausted, utterly exhausted. We had Potsie kid just 2 hours after the dog attack and then we were up till 2:30 last night with Civil kidding. My body is aching from every point and my nerves are shot. I've been busy today getting stalls ready to get Blossom and Minuet up at night. They're on 140 and normally we have them stalled 2 weeks ahead of time but with all the stuff happening over the weekend it was one of the many things that didn't get done. Its done now though. 

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You poor things :hug: And you have two more due to kid soon! Again I am so sorry for your loss.

A pyr would be a good thing. but the do bark alot. We had one for about a year but had to sell her because she would play with the new babies too rough.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I just stalled Minuet and Blossom tonight. Blossome was stalled last year so she's familiar with the routine and took right to it. Minuet though looks like a duck out of water. She wanted no part of it. LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Haha, she could be claustrophobic! :idea:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Her nickname is Mouth. She's a jabber jaw and louder than any other goat in our herd. If I sell her it'd be due to that. Otherwise she's nice and has a beautiful udder coming in....










She just doesn't like change or you really messing with her. She didn't like her birthing haircut but she also didn't protest as much as Civil either.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a nice udder coming in! Long teats and they are nicely placed too!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes I think so too. Isn't your doeling from Rusty a half sister to Minuet? If so you might have a similar udder on her. Minuet is such a short little thing but probably my widest doe in the herd. She's a total character. She looks about big enough for twins. Hope so or that'll be one big single.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes, Peach is her half sister. It'll be interesting to see how she freshens!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We're getting a puppy hopefully in a couple months. A friend has a litter of Pyrenees/Lab puppies coming next month. Both parents are guardians over goats so I'm excited.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh your getting one from Tina?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes


----------

